# Game #64: Los Angeles Lakers (50-13) @ Houston Rockets (42-23) [3/11]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For the love of Basel, win!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A 40/15 night for Yao coming up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Who will start in place of Odom?


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Powell will most likely start in place of odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't forget that it's an early tipoff tonight. 5:30.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gotta share the ball, Kobe has gotta facillitate and not worry about scoring as much early. Set up Powell on some pick and pops and we could scrap a win out.But the extra pass is the key.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone going to be around here during the game? Or will this be another dead game thread? I'm not in the mood of talking to myself tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza & Powell starting. Interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher/Brooks battling early, as well as Gasol/Yao. We're committing too many turnovers. Already 4 in the game. Down 2 early, 18-16.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopfully Kobe doesn't go 14-40 like he normally does against Houston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loved that play from Fisher to Powell for the dunk. Our defense needs to pick it up. Stop giving up wide open 3's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bleh, have to study tonight. But I want to watch the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

24-24 after the 1st quarter. Lakers look a lot more focused in this game than they did Monday night. I really like the starting lineup Phil used, by the way. Powell's really making the most of his first start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet! Now we're the ones causing turnovers and we're scoring pretty easily on the other end. Beautiful alley from Walton and better oop from Farmar. Great start to the 2nd quarter!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...and just like that the Rockets take the lead on a 10-0 run.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh great, a 12-0 run by the Rockets.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was seriously one of the worst stretches of basketball I have ever seen the lakers play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

A slam dunk with 1 second left on the shot clock. Man, I want to throw up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable how quickly things went from great to terrible in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

wow we look bad man..kobe looks awful out there..is he aging before our eyes


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Will Somebody Tell Me Why The **** Our Team Is Falling Apart In Front Of My Eyes?!??!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game we have here 


Seriously though, our bigs are killing you guys. 14-14 combind Scola, Landry and Yao


----------



## mamba 24 (Mar 11, 2009)

this team is funny....Bynum please come back..we miss you


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Pretty frusterating game so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-0 run now, lead cut to 6. Good to see.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

We're making a comeback via Kobe!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Very good to see.. We need to turn some type of corner we been in a bad shootin slump recently and its effecting every part of our game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Powell is ****ing dunking all over Houston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2-point game!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And the lakers woke up...


----------



## mamba 24 (Mar 11, 2009)

yesssss we did..!!! woooo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aaron Brooks switching on Kobe is a terrible thing for the Rockets. Talk about mis-match.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gives the Lakers the lead with the 3! **** yeah!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad we decided to wake up in that 3rd quarter - hopefully it carries into the 4th quarter.


----------



## mamba 24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Love The Defense Keep It Up Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Powell is my early favorite for POTG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the **** do you blow that, Farmar?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe & Artest almost going at it? Did anyone leave the bench?! Double technical.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mamba, and one!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ****ing Bryant!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to hold on & win! Play smart!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nobody better than Bean.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe & Artest talking **** to each other. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Absolutely huge and must needed victory! Good to see them not get dejected after that 2nd quarter and come out fighting in the 2nd half! Who you guys got for POTG? The obvious answer is Kobe, but Powell deserves a LOT of credit for what he did out there tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe on Artest's trash talking: "He should know better than that."

But he did say that at the end it was just friendly because they go way back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I honestly expected us to lose tonight after halftime, I didn't see a rally in us with how erratic we were in the 1st half. But We manned up and played tougher than we have for a very long time. 

Kobe was fantatic tonight and might have staked a strong claim for MVP playing well against that Rockets defense when Lebron struggled so badly against them. In the 4th quarter he was outstanding. 

I like the Ariza starting wringkle as well we played better defense with he and Powell starting I thought. 

Powell is a player a protypical pf he bangs and has that jumper great energy. 

And Gasol was outstanding as well his defense on Yao was so smart and his diverse skillset offensively still amazes me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just realized Kobe dropped 30 points in the 2nd half. Awesome.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I say Kobe for POTG. He was instrumental in the second half.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, I went from disgusted at the half to jubilant they were even close. These are classic trap games especially with no Bynum and Odom. I'll say Powell gets surprise POTG, with Kobe getting it tonight for the 2nd half. 

Hopefully Powell and Brown can be real valuable athletic backups for super cheap next season and for seasons to come.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And someone tell Farmar he isn't that good. I would have been thrilled had he played this season as well as he did last year. Amazingly, on a deeper team and with more opportunity to succeed, he has actually regressed. Him and and Sasha need to be dealt for another guard that doesn't make horrible decisions and most importantly can actually physically play D.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah I have no idea whats wrong with Farmar, I mean he misses layups mishandles the ball is tenative looking for his shot. I don't know what his problem is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

More votes for POTG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe potg


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Powell


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> “It wasn’t much of a battle,” Bryant said. “I kicked his (butt) tonight. We’ve had some battles in the past and he’s gotten the best of me a few times. Tonight, I got the best of him.”
> 
> “It was edgy,” Bryant said. “I would expect nothing less. He’s a competitor, I’m a competitor. It’s fun.”
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2009031110


----------



## mamba 24 (Mar 11, 2009)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe potg


CO Sign


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kobe Bryant scored 31 of his 37 points in the second half, leading the Lakers to a 102-96 win against the Rockets on Wednesday night. That's the most points that Bryant has scored in a second half in any game over the last two seasons.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/elias?date=20090311


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice comeback by the Lakers. I thought they were done at halftime as well. Good to see that the team didn't quit. Kobe was definitely the POTG with his 4th quarter performance.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> I just realized Kobe dropped 30 points in the 2nd half. Awesome.


31... I had to come back to BBB to realize how much hate there still is for Kobe. When I wasn't postin here, livin in LA, talkin **** to the few Kobe haters there are out here.. I guess I just figured that some hate went away but in that NBA forum, the hate is real as **** lol and theres nothin i like better than when Kobe shuts all of em up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, Kobe's got his fair share of haters on here, and it gets pretty annoying/ridiculous. But then again, we've got our fair share of LeBron & Wade haters as well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It used to be far worse.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ya but if this site is for true basketball fans they should appreciate all of em.. Wade is sick as **** and so is Lebron.. but for them to say they are all better than kobe is just.. i dno.. I have league pass and watch all those fools and I can say Lebron is the best athlete I have ever seen in my life, and Wade is more like KObe (like i tried to say in the nba forum)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe and Artest: The 'lost' trash talk audio

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=Aj5Y.cgXJAlJhfZ9S5lg7oy8vLYF?urn=nba,147982


----------

